# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  CORO, picking co-robot, Life Robotics Inc., Koto-ku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Life Robotics Inc.

Home page - liferobotics.com/product

----------


## Airicist

CORO, iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CORO, iREX2015

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CORO, iREX2015

Published on Dec 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 6, 2017

----------

